# Cichlids are flashing



## -Javier-

my fish keep flashing and i dont know what else to do my water conditions are good i do water changes every week 20% and my PH is at 7.8 what can i do to stop the flashing, i have even treated the tank for ick and nothing seen to work
?????


----------



## Martini2108

I notice cichlids seem to do this when they have no issue's. Also have u checked for velvet might not be ich at all. You are on the right path water clean, ph good, and param's are fine. They also might want more current (from what i know cichlid love current) I also think there's an ich outbreak going on right now I've had ich in my cichlid tank for 1 month now everythings fine and keep treating with the 4 or 5 day break when it goes past 2 weeks. There are many reason's from what i read they sometimes flash for territorial reasons but info could be unreliable so i really don't know. Good luck though.


----------



## -Javier-

could it be the water conditioner that is making their skin itch? my ammonia,nitrate,nitrite,ph are good, i am still clue less ???*H2*H2*H2

i use the tetra AquaSafe Water Conditioner.


----------



## Martini2108

It could be a very resistant strain of Ich. I have that no meds work had it way to long just took my tank to 90 degrees last night. ich's falling off and dieing. Also no more flashing that I could see. That's what i recommend take the tank up to 90 if you can and let it sit for a few days 2-3 should be good for you. You have no visual sign's of Ich right?


----------



## -Javier-

Martini2108 said:


> It could be a very resistant strain of Ich. I have that no meds work had it way to long just took my tank to 90 degrees last night. ich's falling off and dieing. Also no more flashing that I could see. That's what i recommend take the tank up to 90 if you can and let it sit for a few days 2-3 should be good for you. You have no visual sign's of Ich right?



no there is no visual i dont see white spot on them. i will take the tank to 90f


----------



## Martini2108

Be sure to have enough oxygen in the water. As the temp will rise oxygen will be released from the water. Just make sure you're filter agitates the water surface enough. I've read that some people like to remove a bit of water to make sure there is enough "splash" from the filter. Also don't raise it to fast about 1-2 degrees every 1 hr to 1 hr 30 min. You might notice an activity increase, mine did but not sure if it's the temp or that there's more current now. (added a aquaclear 70 also)


----------

